# Possible Ebola case in NYC



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

A doctor who has returned from caring for patients in West Africa is ill. NOT know for sure what he has.

Possible Ebola Patient Taken to New York City Hospital - ABC News


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

Just want to say that this is the new normal. Febrile, nauseated patients are going to turn up all over the place, and some will have Ebola and some wont. Given this guy was a doctor, I am hoping he stayed fairly secluded? Let's hope for the best here.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Except they are saying on cbs NY that he'd just come back from Guinea and had been possibly treating ebola patients. Supposedly puking with a fever. 

Course it was nice that he could go bowling last night


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

My thought, where are the Fed's. They want to control so why isn't there a new "LAW" mandating that anyone returning from Africa or anyone returning from any country that was treating Ebola patients be placed in *mandatory* quarantine?

Bottom line, for me, the chief bozo in charge does not care or give a poop what happens to America!


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

He came back on the 18 or 19th. Lord, only back 5 days....and the guy is a doctor. What he HAD to go bowling? This is either really bad denial or really bad stupidity. I have no idea what symptoms he had, but seriously, we really need to put those ankle bracelets on these folks to make sure they stay home.

Ankle bracelets, like for sex offenders....have them stay in home quarantine with those on for 21 days. Voila.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

mwhartman said:


> My thought, where are the Fed's. They want to control so why isn't there a new "LAW" mandating that anyone returning from Africa or anyone returning from any country that was treating Ebola patients be placed in *mandatory* quarantine?
> 
> Bottom line, for me, the chief bozo in charge does not care or give a poop what happens to America!


On the golf course and fund raising if I am polite. Pilfering the treasury and all the pretty younger things if I am not.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

He just tested positive for Ebola...


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

Well, this is going to be a circus.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

What an ass, he went bowling, took the subway, taxi.. etc


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

My concern here is, he 'suddenly' discovered a 103 degree fever?? Yeah, I have seen people spike that high of a fever, but usually they are ill first. I just do not understand why health care workers seem to think they won't get this? WTH?! Plus, Mali has it's first case....that one ought to be fun to do contact tracing on....as in, it 'ain't' gonna happen. This entire outbreak has been fascinating to watch for me, any way....it's like watching a slow motion disaster going on and every one has their hands over their ears singing 'lalalalala'.


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

If he lives, this fool should lose his medical license! 

This is the second medical "professional" that ignored protocol. Glad neither are my doc.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm just dumbfounded. How did he not quarantine himself? How could he go bowling? Spend time with his girlfriend? Live his life like there was nothing to be concerned about? Aughh! What is wrong with people?! I don't care how _slim_ the chance is, there is still a chance.


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

If I remember correctly, the CDC has stated that health care workers who have been exposed should not use public transport.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Ice Queen said:


> If I remember correctly, the CDC has stated that health care workers who have been exposed should not use public transport.


You would think it would just be plain ole common sense, especially to a doctor! Guess not...


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I blame the government for not stopping the travel to and from ebola central. At the very least they should quarantine people coming from over there. Common sense.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Well time to reset the clock, 3 week countdown starts now


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

It is no longer suspected, but confirmed. This makes 4 now for sure. I'm not the overly paranoid type, but this ebola thing has me wondering.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

You know, this doesn't really surprise me anymore. People are ****ing stupid!!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Go2ndAmend said:


> It is no longer suspected, but confirmed. This makes 4 now for sure. I'm not the overly paranoid type, but this ebola thing has me wondering.


Can't believe the wests handling of this bug, almost by design


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> Can't believe the wests handling of this bug, almost by design


-

Oooh - conspiracy alert!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> -
> 
> Oooh - conspiracy alert!


Yeah I packed my tin foil hat, its that or western leaders are so stupid.... OK scratch the tin foil hat... But how can they be that stupid


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

It's easily handled by a 21 day home quarantine for any one coming here from W. Africa or for any one caring for or having contact with an Ebola patient. This could be accomplished by several different methods. It's easier to do this, than to chase down hundreds if no thousands of contacts, shut down businesses, sticking them with a huge bill for decontamination. It would be cheaper to pay for the quarantine, pay for a stipend for medical workers than to pay for the huge effort like we have tonight in NYC.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I would like to say I am surprised or shocked or dismayed, however, I can't. This sort of thing is going to keep happening because people are irresponsible and suffer from the 'it will not happen to me' syndrome. Until there are consequences for the people who are making the decision to risk other peoples lives it will keep happening. 

I agree Ice Queen that would be the logical thing to do. Unfortunately logic does not seem to apply anymore.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Yep. The naked lady in church is that it's only gonna take ONE person, stupid or smart, who gets unlucky and it's off to the races. It'll be like sitting on a certain lawn chair watching the bomb go off in Super SloMo.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

So the news isn't talking about obummers executive privilege assertion on fast and furious.....have you ever seen an executive privilege assertion by a president go ignored by CNN? Go look at their politics page....bet you can't find it. 

So the story of the Islamic Canadian shooter and ax wielding cop would be killer are off too. 

Oh and who need to chat about those 34 million green cards obummer ordered already we got EBOLA and a press conf with the Gov and Mayor....funny when the lying Liberian had Ebola I didn't see Dallas mayor and perry in a press conf! 

Wake up folks.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

We're hosed.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

So it turns out that the Doctor in New York does indeed have ebola, and that the day before he went to the hospital he rode on the subway to go bowling, even though he wasn't feeling well. Wouldn't you think that a DOCTOR would have more common sense? Are they trying to start a pandemic?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Constant, non-stop convoys of visitors from NYC to Toronto… ran over to the supermarket this morning in my area and people are already buying water in bulk.. I swear, my area is full of preppers, it's definitely full of Eastern Europeans who are always ready for some kind of a disaster lol

P.S. All emergency med kits are gone too, thankfully I have everything already


----------



## casual (Oct 16, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> So it turns out that the Doctor in New York does indeed have ebola, and that the day before he went to the hospital he rode on the subway to go bowling, even though he wasn't feeling well. Wouldn't you think that a DOCTOR would have more common sense? Are they trying to start a pandemic?


they said he went out and felt fatigued and sore but New York's health commissioner came on as swore that he didn't have a fever until he was at the hospital so he wasent contagious. im not sure if i believe her.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Doc was probably caught doing some nasty-nasty while in Africa and George Soro's people found out, blackmailed him and advised him to get out in public for a few days upon his return to USA. Maybe paid him off too. They are masters of taking advantage of any crisis that they can. 

Just a thought but I tend to side with Mishie on the fact that most people are just freakin' stoopid.


----------



## casual (Oct 16, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Doc was probably caught doing some nasty-nasty while in Africa and George Soro's people found out, blackmailed him and advised him to get out in public for a few days upon his return to USA. Maybe paid him off too. They are masters of taking advantage of any crisis that they can.
> 
> *Just a thought but I tend to side with Mishie on the fact that most people are just freakin' stoopid.*


Definitely this.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Just a thought but I tend to side with Mishie on the fact that most people are just freakin' stoopid.


Which is why this could take off. You can't quarantine stupid.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

They need to start quarantineing the docs, symtoms or not, use the fema camps for them. These sons of bitches go to these countries knowing that they might bring ebola back here, but have a sick ass need to show what wonderful doctors they are by going. Lock these assholes up for a month with people who might be infected. If they are, send in other selfish, asshole, docs to help them. Dont let them out. The patients and the "wonderful docs", until they have all been given the all clear. Once these liberal shitbirds know its a death sentence I would like to see how many want to go.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

What are the odds that he got home and didn't have "intimate contact" with his girlfriend? If semen is contagious for something like 3 months after a clean bill of health it seems to me it would be carrying the virus early as well. I would bet money that she is infected now too.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

cdell said:


> What are the odds that he got home and didn't have "intimate contact" with his girlfriend? If semen is contagious for something like 3 months after a clean bill of health it seems to me it would be carrying the virus early as well. I would bet money that she is infected now too.


Just...ew. What a horrible way to get sick. Give a girl a complex!


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

The news has reported that his temp was 100.3, which is a huge difference from 103.0. It probably reflects that he would have been less contagious. Thing is, we don't really know when the viral shedding starts. And sure, we are doing OK controlling this with a few cases here and there, but what happens when we have a lot of cases all over. We can't really afford he kind of response that we are doing right now. 

I assume that shortly, there will be a 21 day, in home quarantine required for those who have been in contact with Ebola. It's cheaper to pay people to stay home for 21 days than to pay for all the contact tracing, sanitation, etc. that has to be done. Not to mention, that small businesses are impacted by this when they need to pay for cleaning and then also lose customers.

I think it is noble to be humanitarian. I hope we don't lose that quality. But let's be smart and do a quarantine.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Although IMO the Doctor should be praised for his service in Africa with Doctors without Borders, just how stupid is it of him to come back to the U.S. after being exposed to ebola and not perform a self imposed quarantine? Why isn't the Government quarantining people coming from that part of the World for 21 days before they can go out into the general population? This is plain STUPID.


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

If health care workers are not going to be good about a 21 day, self quarantine, home monitoring, we are going to end up with 21 day quarantine, and this is going to cause some very severe hardship when we get more cases here at home.

I can understand quarantining those coming in, in their own homes, with maybe an ankle bracelet. They don't need to sit in a government building. We are going to run into issues here at home, as our own people get sick and we have to address the exposure of our health care workers here. If we are going to quarantine those that work here, we could run into a shortage of those willing to do this work. :/ It's a dilemma.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

NY/NJ just set up mandatory 21 day quarantine for people coming from the west African countries affected. Finally a pair of Dems with the stones to do the right thing. Yeah, I know Christie was funded by the GOP, but really?

New York, New Jersey Set Up Quarantine Requirement Amid Ebola Threat « CBS New York


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Personally, I hope the gov is ready to fund dwb because I think they may have sheet their nest playing outbreak with this one.
For years we have watched TWO dwb's: one that somehow manages to successfully worm mongrels and this other team, that makes a huge mess of epidemic every time they go. All or nothing with dwb and a ridiculous epidemic history. I think American donors on the majority figure by their performances, they might as well get their lucre from the WHO (or perhaps cia)
No excuse for them. They brought it home on purpose.


----------

